# which rear



## nissanoffroad (Sep 2, 2007)

what rear does a 94 5 speed hardbody have


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

The V6 has a H233B. The 4-cyl has a C200 IIRC.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's a 94 XE-V6-MT-4X4, you would have an H233B w/ LSD and a 4.375 gear ratio in the rear; the front axle would be an R200A.

(FYI, the 94 4X4 w/ KA24E used the exact same rear as the V6-MT, but used the R180A front axle.


----------



## nissanoffroad (Sep 2, 2007)

thanks for the help whats the max size tire you can run with those gears like 35 right


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

A 35 is about the max tire size you can fit on a lifted IFS Pathfinder *period*, actually. They won't physically fit inside the fenders after that without massive trimming. Unless you go with a solid axle and more lift...


----------



## Sloth (Mar 25, 2015)

Will the 2.4 liter's rear end fit in the 3.0 truck?


----------

